# blue screen



## sueski (Dec 29, 2009)

After loading certian games, I try to play them and get a blue screen. Message I get is IGDKMD 32.sys. I have no idea what is wrong. I'm still learning. Need help/advice. Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF. 

Follow the instructions here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

It will provide us with some more information about your computer.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Start with replacing your Intel Graphics Kernel Mode Driver - that's what IGDKMD32.sys belongs to.

-Download a copy of the latest version from http://www.intel.com
-Uninstall the current version on your computer through Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program
-Install the freshly downloaded version


----------



## bob555 (Aug 11, 2010)

Solved for Dell Notebooks with Intel mobile graphics

Problems with IGDKMD32.sys / IGDKMD.sys / dxgkrnl.sys / dxmms1.sys BSOD etc etc

Go to the fresh installed Intel mobile driver settings, go to Intel power settings and 
disable:

-All Power Feature settings.
-Set the slider to Custom Power Savings (Windows will take care of it)

That's All.

It solved all my IGDKMD32.sys BSOD problems.

Have a nice day

Bye


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

bob555 said:


> Solved for Dell Notebooks with Intel mobile graphics
> 
> Problems with IGDKMD32.sys / IGDKMD.sys / dxgkrnl.sys / dxmms1.sys BSOD etc etc
> 
> ...


Thank you for your contribution!


----------

